# Big Day



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here are today's goals:

1) Meet with people at work to gather signatures so I can gain a significant vacation.
2) Call a psychiatrist my therapist has recommended to schedule an appointment.
3) Call someone from Plenty of Fish after I leave work to schedule a get-together on Wednesday.
4) Meet "omgnoudidnt" for dinner.
5) Don't have a heart attack today.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just to make thing more interesting... 

I just realized I lost the number for BOTH the psychiatrist and the girl on PoF. The first unexpected challenge has come...

I thankfully remember the psych's name, so I can manage to recover the number and address.

The PoF number is a little trickier. I will send her a message (right after this post) on PoF to ask for the number again, but wow, I'm already looking like an idiot. It might not be a big deal if I can get it before I'm supposed to call, but if she doesn't get the message and I don't call, I messed up big... Does anyone believe the ol' "I lost your number" excuse anyway?!

Argh!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's an awful lot of goals for today, man.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's an awful lot of goals for today, man.


Yeah, but I think it's worthy of 3 boogies if I accomplish them all. I think they're all doable, except possibly the phone call if I don't get her number.

The rest are in my power...Just got to take them one at a time...

So far, none accomplished though... :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Number 4 seems the most exciting by far. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

UPDATE:

- I have successfully called and scheduled the psych appointment (5/28 @ 11am). I think I'll either call in sick that day, or come in late (but if I come in late, I won't even be at work for very long). That's a weird time...I wish it was either earlier or later in the day.

- I received a message back from the POF person, so I have her number again, this time saved in my phone (I'll do this goal last though, as she will be busy until at least 8 pm tonight).

- Next I will work on goal #1.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Number 4 seems the most exciting by far. :lol


That one will be the WOOOOOOORRRSSSSSTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree, but it'll be fun. You'll see!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bringing the drugs in a briefcase? A cocktail of various sedatives?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol

I'll cut you up slowly. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In that case, please bring some pain-killers too. You can enjoy the gore and spare me the pain too. :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have Ibuprofen.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, that should adequately work when my fingers are being systematically chopped off.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

As long as #5 happens, good job haha.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Shouldn't you be working? :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> As long as #5 happens, good job haha.


Yeah, no heart attack = success!



omgnoudidnt said:


> Shouldn't you be working? :lol


Woops, almost forgot...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I chose what I'm wearing tonight...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Me too


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ooh, WITH a tramp stamp (no offense to anyone with lower back tattoos, I just like that phrase... tramp stamp... just rolls off the tongue!).


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, so I failed at the vacation approval thing, but I think I've got 4/5 for the day (assuming the heart attack thing isn't an issue for the next 90 minutes).

It was fun having dinner with omgnoudidnt, who neither cut me up into little pieces nor showed up in that lovely hillbilly costume above. It wasn't awkward or bad in any way... it was a lot of fun and the time flew by!

How did you like my Barney costume???

The phone call I made afterwards was kind of funny...

She didn't answer, so I left a message that I was just calling about scheduling something for Wednesday. She called me back about 15 minutes later, and it went like this:

"Eric?"
"Uhh, no this is Adam."
"Oh, sorry can I speak to Eric?"
"Umm, well I'm the one who called you."
"...Oh! Sorry!"

So that was a funny start! :lol 

It was a very short conversation, and we'll basically just decide what to do when we meet I guess. She's going to call me after she gets off work (Starbucks...I should ask for free gift cards!) on Wednesday, and we'll just get a time/place down then. It will be sort of short notice, but whatever, that's no big deal.

She just texted me an apology about calling me Eric, and how she feels like a total idiot. I just said I thought it was funny and that it's no big deal at all.

OK, now all I have to do is not get a heart attack... Whew.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ardrum said:


> "Eric?"
> "Uhh, no this is Adam."
> "Oh, sorry can I speak to Eric?"
> "Umm, well I'm the one who called you."
> "...Oh! Sorry!"


 :lol :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm glad you had fun Adam! And had you shown up in a Barney suit, I'm sure the look on my face would have been interesting to say the least. :lol

That phone call totally sounds like something I would do. Hmm, now that I think of it I think I have done that before. How embarrassing. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> That phone call totally sounds like something I would do. Hmm, now that I think of it I think I have done that before. How embarrassing. :lol


I just found it to be entertaining. For once I wasn't the one making the social blunder. :lol


----------

